# FAC - July '08



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow has this summer zipped by. I can't believe it is already almost the 4th of July.

This is the monthly Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). This is where we all come together to talk about what we have been up to, fiber related or otherwise. Newbies and lurkers here is a good place for you to come out and introduce yourselves. Those of you who are too busy otherwise to post here this is a great place for you to pop in and let us know you are alive and well, just busy.

My week of alone time has been heavenly :angel: I haven't done much with the time but I have enjoyed the fact that I don't have another persons stuff to clean up. My garden is more or less planted now. Our spring was so late and now it is finally summer, lets hope that summer lasts as long as it took for it to get here. I still have a few things that need planting but not much.

I've been moving my fiber stuff up to the empty bedroom. The books and magazines are all up there. Today I will be going through the boxes of fibers, labeling them and then stacking them neatly. Of course this means the front porch gets cleaned out. Im going to start on that this morning before it gets too hot, it is on the south side of the house. I think Freecycle will be getting a lot of business from me soon. I'm looking at things around my house and wanting to just throw them away. Unfortunately that little voice in my head keeps telling me not to toss it but give it away or sell it. Somehow, tossing it is so much easier but the green me says noway.

Ive been spinning up some more thin yarns. Still working on the finer side of spinning. Tomorrow a woman from Ravelry, who happens to be sort of a neighbor, and I will be going to a fiber store. She is thinking she wants to learn to spin after she saw some of my handspun. Poor woman was always under the impression that handspun yarn was always lumps and bumpy :bash: So tomorrow we are going to look at wheels, she has no interest in spindles. I have a feeling she is going to take her time finding a wheel so I guess this means we'll be wheel shopping for a bit of time, woo hoo!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, the wool drying shed is back up , but there are miniature ponds inside. Need to take the broom in and sweep out the puddles the last storm left behind (at least the floor of the tent is heavy nylon-type and not canvas like the rest!). The storm had also laid over about 3/4 of the tomatoes and half the sweet corn in the garden, but Phillip and I performed triage and all is well now. Might even have 'maters for the 4th!

Anybody heard of this plant? Corchorus olitorius, aka 'Egyptian greens'. You can eat the young leaves, dry them and powder them for thickener, leaves have medicinal uses, and use the stems for a fiber! Apparently the fiber is somewhat coarse and used more for sackcloth, must be retted like flax. It's an edible jute . Think I may have to order some of the seeds and give it a try.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Due to work commitments until June 20th, I'm in the same boat with you, March. I'm debating now if I should even try to plant sweet potatoes at this stage of the game but I will put in some short season green beans. I still have melon, pumpkin and cucumber seedlings to set out as well. If we have an early frost, my work is for naught. I'm hoping for a very late frost. After no fruit last year, my fruit trees are loaded too! Yippee. 

Nothing fibery due to my working so hard to reclaim the garden. I've already had one small tomato and it was ambrosia--the others are taking their sweet time.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

We got our garden in late, too. and Chris has been taking care of it, which is lovely...except he's never done it before. He can't tell a [lanted seedling from a weed seedling. I no longer have beets. He weeded them all out, thinking that bed only had lima beans. Ah, well...most of the garden is doing well.

I'm waiting for a fleece order I put in some time ago to arrive. It was shipped a few days ago, but I asked for the slower shipping to save a few bucks. Then I'll be back washing and dying. yay!

Meg


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

It's hard to believe that it's July already. I just got back from a big annual herb conference in Boston. I was asked to do a workshop on seeds so I thought it was a great chance to visit the textile museum in Lowell, MA--unfortunately it was closed for renovation! Not to leave fiber out, though, I spun a lumpy bumpy necklace out of a variety of fiber, including angelina, and added some huge seeds that I was tossing from the seed exchange. I got the idea (minus the seeds) from Lexi Boeger's new book Intertwined which is great if you want to be challenged to think outside the box with spinning. I'll try to post a picture this weekend. I must admit that I felt like I was wearing a skein of wool around my neck, but why not?

The long cool spring has done wonders for my garden--far fewer bugs so far. The summer squash is thriving, and the tomatoes are starting to produce in quantities enough to process. The blueberries are ripening, and it looks like it will be a bumper crop this year--hooray! I'm just trying to get everything weeded and mulched before I go to Scotland in two weeks :banana02:
My friend on Fair Isle asked me to do a basket workshop, so I'll be hauling 10 pounds of reed to say nothing of the Strauch drum carder I'm taking to a friend in Orkney to save her the shipping costs--and I really like to travel light! Now that the weather is heating up here to levels I hate I'm really looking forward to cooler days.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

The reviews about that book on Amazon sure are a mixed lot. What's you're take on it?

Falcon, did you find a source for those seeds? That plant sounds interesting. I wish I could get some hemp seeds - yarn and paper making would be so fun. Maybe I should try some flax next year, gotta check it's requirements.

My last shawl that I just cut off the loom was a bit disappointing in the colour variation department - I'm finding that the quality of the yarns with Webs' own label can have a lot of variation. This 8/2 wasn't as nice as some of the others. So I'm going to wet finish it and then make a couple of shoulder bags. Cut up I think it'll be fine but it's awfully drab as a single piece.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just got back from OK. My Daddy and all my brothers & sisters are there. We surprised Daddy for his 70th birthday with a fish fry (and me coming down).

Was able to travel on a plane with my Sonata for the first time (sure came in handy on those 2-3 hour lay overs).

On the larger planes, it does fit in the overhead storage, on the smaller planes, it needs to be stowed as a 'valet item' (available at plane side). On the very last flight, they had a problem finding my wheel (valet) ... I saw them load it into the plane. Seems, they must have thrown it into the front of the cargo area, and as it was coming down the conveyor from the plane, it fell off!!! (about a 15' drop). I was livid!!

I opened the bag right there and took it all out. Wow! What a sturdy wheel, it's in great shape.

If traveling on airlines with a wheel and you're going to be carrying it on, I suggest you open the bag completely. With the Sonata, there is a separate bag to hold the mother of all (with flyer & bobbin). I removed this bag from the main bag and removed the MOA from it's bag.

Sure saves time going through security.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank goodness your wheel is okay! Hope you had a great visit.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

That is a solid wheel! Wow!

And Liese, I'm sure that shawl doesn't look as bad as you think. Put it away for a week, then look again!

Chris and I did chores this morning, then we were each heading off in different directions. I was heading out first, and saw that the UPS man had left boxes for us. Had to be a new person; the regulars all leave packages on the inside of the gate. Both of these large boxes were outside.

My wool!! Yippee!! It's finally here!!!!

And the danged UPS guy stacked them neatly on a FIRE ANT NEST!! :flame::flame::flame:

The top box didn't have too many. The bottom box was covered in ants, and they were busily moving in...all the way inside the box and the bags of fleece, and deep into the fleeces themselves!!!

Chris carried the bags to the house and left them on the porch. I went on with my errands. I haven't checked closely yet, but they didn't look too bad when I walked past carrying stuff in.

I know the ants will wash out, but I got bitten several times just getting the bags out of the box! The picker isn't enough of a hazard...now I have to watch for fire ants while processing my wool? 

Arrrrggghhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Meg


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Meg Z said:


> And the danged UPS guy stacked them neatly on a FIRE ANT NEST!! :flame::flame::flame:
> 
> Arrrrggghhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Meg


Oh how awful! Stories like this make me glad to live in the great white north... no fire ants.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Major rain event here again today. We needed the rain (finally dried out after the great flood of June), but not quite so much, quite so fast. And we could've done without the wind, easily. My medium sized poplar tree right by the house will have to come out--the whole top is cracked off and hanging, waiting to bean some unsuspecting passerby.

Before the rain hit, dh was working like crazy to get our big round bales in from the field. He got most of them, and the rest will have to sit at the edge of the field waiting for a buyer. The sheep barn is full. We'd still like to stack some more in the old barn's hayloft, but that'll have to wait for second cutting. First cutting is all finished, finally, thank the Lord.

I've been weaving rag rugs every spare moment in preparation for an art show next weekend. The kids busied themselves yesterday with some roving and made cat toys.

Marchwind, I'm with you on wanting to toss, but not being able to. I've got 4 pair of ice skates right here next to the computer. I tried to freecycle them (no takers) and they are too good to dump! I suppose I should put them up and try again in December.

Happy fibering, all.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Weever, got a question about your rag rugs if you don't mind? Whatcha using for the rags? I've been trying to find a close place for selvedges but am having trouble.

My suggestion for the ice skates is to donate them to Goodwill/Sally Ann/local thrift and have a donation slip for taxes. Although I'm on a couple freecycle boards I'm too far a drive for most people - so the free bike is going to the local charity.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Liese, except for the work involved, I prefer to use old worn-out clothing for my rugs. Wool, corduroy, denim, even sheets (sometimes overdyed to hide the ugliness). If you tell your thrifty friends that you'll take their old stuff, they will eventually bring more than you can handle. 

I also use bolt ends from the textile mills (which are rapidly closing in this country). Great Northern Weaving in Kalamazoo, Michigan, is a great source for this. I love the convenience and having lots of one color to work with, but frankly, a lot of this bolt end material has so much sizing in it to stiffen it for the manufacturing process that it's REALLY hard to beat in well and make a nice rug with. Great Northern also sells what I call selvedges--stringy stuff that you can make shaggy carpets with. I haven't really experimented with this, much, because I have thrifty friends who are slowly burying me in their cast off clothing. 

GNW has a website...if you can't find it through googling, ask, and I'll see if I can rustle it up for you. Emma is the proprietress (is that a word?) of GNW and is a hoot to work with. 

Anything else? I love to encourage others in their path to weaving addiction.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I've been on GNW's site and really appreciate your feedback about the selvedges and bolt ends. Of course for me the idea of paying to ship that stuff doesn't seem very economical. I'm thrilled to learn you're using actual scrap clothing - I'll have to put out the word to everyone I meet that I'll take their giveaways. I'm assuming you cut the seams out, the collars and button s off and then cut into strips. Do you sew the strips together? Do you try to separate the clothing into colour families or just keep it random? I know you're busy trying to get things show ready so whenever you have the time I'd love to know about your process.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Liese, 

I do cut all the seams and buttons off. Strips are sewn together either in a hit and miss fashion or like colors together (so I can make stripes in the rugs). There is a special way that I sew the strips together, and I CANNOT for the life of me explain it over the internet. I have to SHOW people. I may have learned it from Rag Rug Handbook by Paula ? and Janet Meany. If you don't own it, it's the very best basic book for rag rug weaving--at least check it out from the library (you may have to request it via interlibrary loan). 

I do (mostly) put all one type of material together in one rug--corduroy, or denim or wool. You can mix and match, but it's tricky to get the thickness the same with different weights of fabric. Try cutting things and twisting the strips. A good rule of thumb is to have something about the size of a #2 pencil when it's twisted. So sheets may be cut 2" wide, but denim only 3/4". (Remember rules of thumb are meant as guidelines, and can be ignored brazenly when you want a different effect.)

Actually, I've heard the fringy selvedge rugs sell like hotcakes. So if you want to try a few, that would be the stuff to start with. Leesburg Looms (Van Wert, OH) also carries everything you'd ever want to weave with and then some. But they don't have a reliable website. So phone order or personal visit is the only way to go with them. And if you choose personal visit, take along a water bottle, a dust mask, a flashlight and a fire extinguisher. I've been there. The place scares me.

Anyway, off I go again...

Lona (a.k.a. weever)


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

LOL, thanks Lona! I'll look up that book and contact Leesburg, they're slightly closer to me and perhaps shipping costs wouldn't be too awful. I sure have struck out finding any companies in NC selling selvedges - no more milling here I guess. Although I see UKI is still around in Hickory.

PS: rules of thumb are always good to know; learn 'em, understand 'em, break 'em!


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Finally got back on here! Been very busy. Market is a grand success - eggs, lamb and yes, my yarn! selling nicely! I was pretty spazzed, my two most expensive hanks (around $50 and yes, both BFL!!! lol) sold last week - what I'm finding is the folks WANT the funky single skein stuff! One of the hanks I sold was almost a full pound of chunky single skein Border - and I mean CHUNKY. Pretty well balanced though ;-p

I just put dibs in on two natural colored Bluefaced ewes - so I guess my flock has expanded from just having BFLs for mules to a real BFL flock ;-p too.

Between the feeder black welsh boys and the new sheep and the goats I have over 55 head here this summer... astounds me. Hoep I will survive the work lol

I will post pics from my market setup when I have time - also I may have some fleece for sale - been working through my stash (envious of all of you that have seperate fiber spaces!)

Andrea

www.arare-breed.net
www.faintinggoat.net


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I've often commented on the cedar lined closet in our basement. Well, we had a hard 2" rain last Wednesday night and the gutter extension near a window well wasn't attached. We had water in 3 rooms in the basement, including the room with that cedar closet. DH was off, fortunately, so he was here to work together moving everything, help vacuum up the water, etc. Three of the lower tier of boxes were very wet. I was so glad that the spinnables in those boxes were lined with plastic bags and the wool was in cotton bags inside the plastic bags. Anyway you slice it, there is a lot of displaced stuff waiting to be sorted and put away. The upside is that DH said he'd sand the cedar lining while the closet is empty. 

We had beautiful cool weather Friday and today and got much done in the yard while spending quality time together.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

My sympathies, MOgal. Having experienced one pretty bad flooded basement (with my looms and stash down there), I can relate. But having it affect a cedar closet designed to protect your valuables must make it so much worse!

I hate flooding.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Yep, me too on the flooding. My father was a civil engineer working with flood control on the lower Mississippi River so I have great respect for water in quantity. This is the 5th house DH and I have owned and all have been well above any nearby rivers or creeks. He has always teased me that we might blow away but we'll never be washed away. He had to add "or be struck by lightning" to our threats because the last place was on a high isolated hill--we had a huge old oak tree with several lightning scars on it and it was actually struck by lightning when the sky was clear. I happened to be walking our dog at the time--the dog reached the house before I did!

At least the water in our basement was a fluke and just will take a few changes to prevent in the future.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm finally a member of Ravelry! :bouncy: OODLES of crochet patterns! :bouncy: Only problem I see is making up my mind which one(s) to try .......


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow that was fast! You had what a 1 1/2 day wait? Well done. What name are you using the same one? I'll go and friend you.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

If, in the course of your internet day, you see a FalconDance, likely it's me .


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I found you and added you to my friend's list. Welcome to Ravelry. If you need any help getting around let me know, I'd be happy to help if I can.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi All

Falcon - Ravelry is bbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddddd. I spend more time printing patterns from there than I do knitting or crocheting. There's just so much... kids and candy stores come to mind!

I've been so tired lately - I think it's juggling the out of school days, work and home plus heat and fruit picking etc. I always think things will slow down in summer but they don't.

I'm working on a crocheted sweater for me and crocheted cowl and shawl/ shrug thing for my sis. I don't really want to work on hot items but I needed to stash bust. I bought this huge old dresser to hold my yarn etc. Not even close! And the worst thing is when it was in assorted boxes and bags dh had no idea how much there was. Now, there's no question - a full dresser plus boxes and bags. And that doesn't even touch the rovings and felting stuff. 

My goal is to give fibre and soap related gifts for holidays this year. So that's the other reason. My sister needs warm stuff so I'm getting her stuff going now.

I hope you're all well!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

*sigh* I've already discovered that Ravelry is closely akin to evil ..... so many patterns and pretty projects to browse! I have a few saved to the computer for future reference already.

I feel absolutely *bleh*. No energy, no inclination to do anything, tired beyond belief. Doesn't help that my right shoulder (necessary for use by a dedicated right-hander  ) aches so badly I can barely move (interfering with sleep). I tell you ladies, arthritis is no fun. Especially in a humid state like MO. Last year it was my left wrist and elbow doing the same - I must be used to it because they don't seem to bother me as much anymore. Maybe I just need to get used to the shoulder now. 

Maybe I'm just overwhelmed. That could be it - need to clean this house, totally re-do the other house and then downsize from 4 bedrooms/2 story to a 1-1/2 bedroom house within a couple months. AND the materials we need to re-roof the house have gone up by approx 50% in the past two months! Some cock-and-bull story about how there's a "shortage" because of hurricanes. Uh-huh. That's why you confirmed you have 60 square of a particular shingle in the back gathering dust when your salesman just told me you guys can't keep enough of it in stock because of the "shortage". Do I have "silly stupid little woman" stamped across my forehead? No.

I think I'll go play in some wool now that I've got all riled up about the construction stores' perfidy again.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Falcon I can understand your pain. I ran out of my med I use when I sleep. Nope not a sleep med but a muscle relaxer. Apparently when I sleep my muscles don't relax they actually get tighter :shrug: So I ran out of my meds on Friday forgetting it was the 4th (this happens when you work holidays, you forget). Then apparently the perscription had run out so the pharmisists had to get it renewed from the doctor. But, the clinic's faxs and phones were down so no one could get in or out. I went over there to get the perscription but everyone was out to lunch, that was on Tuesday. It is Thursday and I still don't have my meds and I am so sore just sitting hurts. Forget pain meds they don't work, at leat not for me. And doesn't it just suck when you have all this stuff you need and want to do but you just hurt and are exhausted  You have all my sympathy and understanding. I hope you get some relief soon.

In the mean time play on Ravelry. Or, they say wool is good for arthritis, in easing it. Lay a fleece out on a soft surface and lay on it and try to take a nap


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Ah, that is why MY MOM is on Ravelry, and not me! I had so many people at MD Sheep and Wool tell me what kind of TIME SUCK it is ;-)

The guy who made my displays - his gf is on it - and she concurs lol.

I need the extra time for spinning right now anyways. Selling yarn very well - over $100 each week at market. Trying to keep track what the favs are - so far BFL seems to be it - both Somerhill dyed ;-) and natural from my sheep. The Black Welsh and BFL blends are going very well too!

I did put a quick pic of the stand up on my blog, I have since changed the display around...this week we actually set up 4 chairs, and moved the hangers by the table - and at any given time there are 4 spinners or knitters just hanging out ;-p This past week, even a spindle maker! It's been a hoot!

http://www.myotonicgoats.blogspot.com/ <-- blog

I am working on a commission right now! 800 yards of natural colored blue faced leicester (I'll have to take pics of this fleece - it's tdf (Lisa, it is from Beechtree 47GY "Titanium" - who is for sale btw and I'm contemplating! Already bought Starkey B89 and Starkey B90 - MAY be able to afford him but have to justify 2 related rams!) Will post pics as I go on this! It is bulky weight, 100g/100y.

Andrea
www.arare-breed.net
www.faintinggoat.net


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Speaking of Somerhill dyed BFL .... here is some that was plyed with a complimentary Bamboo & Soy silk










Hearty Congrats on your sales Andrea! Color me green! How i wished my yarns would sell. I think they're a good quality and it's not that we have tons of LYS (as in the only place to buy yarns here is walmart). I've had my yarns at farmer's market (year 'round, indoor) for 4 years ... just no interest ...


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Around here, there's interest but no one is willing to pay for handspun when they can go to Wal-Mart or Hobby Lobby and buy cheap crap .


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> Maybe I'm just overwhelmed. That could be it - need to clean this house, totally re-do the other house and then downsize from 4 bedrooms/2 story to a 1-1/2 bedroom house within a couple months. I think I'll go play in some wool now that I've got all riled up about the construction stores' perfidy again.


I've finally found a cure (sorta) for all that overwhelming 'gotta' list and the need for time doing something you love to stay sane.

It's called a timer. I literally set my kitchen timer for 1/2 hour increments. 1/2 hour doing housework or whatever else is needing to get done, earns me 1/2 hour of wool time. I actually get more done this way, too, because I work harder during those half-hours. When I know it's going to take me all day, I have a tendency to lollygag around, procrastinate, whatever. When I only have a half hour I work hard, because it makes the time go faster...then I get a half hour of wool time as a reward...or computer time, or whatever...and I use that better too, because I only have a half hour!

I know it sounds really silly to do that, but if I didn't I'd never have time for things I want to do. I'd only be doing drudge work forever. So, it works for me. 

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, I feel sure I deserve a little wool time now - a big old pan full of tomatoes are cooling for freezer containers (the rest of the harvest - which hasn't even _started _in our garden yet 'cept for the jalapenos! - will be canned or dried. These are from a produce auction.) Plus there's a tray of jalapenos and a tray of red clover drying. Phillip wants to grind the peppers to a powder for winter sauce use, and I had to rescue the clover since he's been giving it all to his totally spoilt, infactuated bunny!!! Cheese will just have to wait for tomorrow. Even with the AC, it's hot (humid).


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, Congrats Andrea on your sales! I've offered to help several women get back into knitting but thus far no-one has returned with needles in hand - I thought it would be so fun to get a knitting spinning group going right there at the market. Well, maybe it just has to get cooler.

Cyndi that skein is very lovely. May I ask where you got the bamboo & soy silk? I'm looking to buy some weaving soy silk from Yarn Barn but would also like to see about spinning some and your skein is a good inspiration.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg timers aren't silly at all and they do work well. I used to do this for my self and my kids at 15 minute incriments. I like the half hour time slot it's long enough to actually get something done. I think I'll try that on my next bunch of days off.

Andrea congrats on the sales! It must feel good to be making money on what you enjoy doing.


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!

I did something sorta similar with multi colored silk - reds and yellows - i wish i had taken a pic of it, becasue i don't think i could repeat it if i tried - got scarfed up quickly!

I have to say, I did market research before going hung-ho on the yarn. The market out here is there! (or should I say here!) The quilters store does well, and other handspinners are doing well in stores and the art festivals.

Since this is a producers market, I think the added bonus is that for 80% of the product minimum - is straight from my farm. Big hit for folks to get 'WV grown' when they are up at their summer cabins from Philly, DC or ???

There is a lacemaking demo at the library tomorrow - just a really artsy fartsy place - the country's first spa, in fact - and the market is a juried market...I think the only place I really could do better is MD sheep and wool...

Mebbee if I keep on going like this I'll need more wool/roving etc ;-) so it is in fact driving some homesteading today sales ;-) With exception of my local bfl breeder I have bought all of my purchased fiber supplies from you gals ;-)

Andrea


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

PS - the nearest Walmart from Berkeley Springs is about an hour ;-)

Andrea


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm another person who lives by the timer. I'm too scatter brained to focus on one thing for an indefinite amount of time...

Congrats on the sale Andrea!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everybody,

We've been back in thick smoke and high heat the last few days here, and we are glad to be leaving this garbage behind us soon. It's been too hot to even sit and spin, and the smoke is so thick we can't see the mountains or the lake. Try 109 degrees on for size, without A/C, just a swamp cooler and ceiling fans. The whole state is turning into a crispy critter. I can't imagine living this way until it begins to rain in Oct/Nov. What a miserable summer it is. Fire season hasn't even really begun yet.

Today we go get the moving truck and begin filling it. The moving men come tomorrow to load it up. I have a lot of stuff packed, but we're not done yet. This is just round 2, there will be round 3 on the 1st that we are coming back for. I have my walnut Norwegian spinning wheel broken down some and packed in a large box, and my castle wheel will get broken down tomorrow and packed in there too, then we're filling it with bed pillows to cushion the 2 wheels. I have big lawn/leaf bags filled with wool and fibers, ready to go. They make quite the pile, waiting patiently to be loaded up. I forgot to tell you all that I had gotten 5 nice white Romney fleeces recently for socks and stuff, and once I get to Iowa I might part with one of them, if any of you are interested. They are from range sheep here on the Coast, and have no VM in the uncoated fleeces, just some grayish dirt that washes out completely without staining the tips.

The sellers are getting the new place in Iowa ready for us now. I try not to think about the 4-day cross-country drive ahead of us, towing the trailer with farm tractor on it, and driving the big truck, and me in the Tahoe with the fragile stuff, it's tiring and a long day at the wheel. But eventually it will be over with and we'll be done. 

We are starting to get excited about the big change we are making. It is finally happening. Yay!

Enjoy your spinning, All!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Lezlie, I don't envy you all the driving, but given the state of California now I'm sure you'll be delighted to get settled once it's all done.

Here's a picture of the funky necklace I made using expired seeds from the seed exchange I manage.









Liese, you asked about Intertwined. I'm not sure that I'd buy it again, but it really does take spinning to a different level--lots of lumpy bumpy yarn spun with a variety of things added in (charms, paper, etc.). It should be really encouraging to beginners who feel that their yarn is no good. On the other hand, it takes a lot of skill knowingly to set out to do some of the things the author does.

Meg, when you posted your first list of all you had to do it for some reason motivated me to get moving and tackle my list. My main garden is now pretty much weeded and mulched, I've made several batches of blackberrry jam, started processing the first tomatoes, vacuumed the house, made a bunch of little baskets plus a bunch of other stuff -- whew! So now I can start packing and be on my way in 3 days :dance: I can't wait to get to cooler temps and no bugs! Have fun while I'm gone, everyone.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lezlie I'll keep you and Stan in my thoughts over the next week or so. Drive safely and enjoy the fresh air when you get to Iowa.

Katherine your necklace is beautiful! I love the added seeds, you are so creative.

Maybe we should start a thread each month where we post lists of all the things we hope to accomplish in that month. Maybe it would encourage each other to get things done.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Katherine! That is just too cool! I love it and want to copy ...imitation being the sincerest form of flattery you know (batting eyelids). But I can see wearing that to do a spinning demo at the local kindergarten - I'm sure the kids would love it. Do you know if bean seeds take dye? Or should I look at specific kinds?


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Lovely necklace! I've seen similar stuff in catalogs selling for the big bucks! None as good as that one, either! And I'm glad I could help motivate you. Misery loves company, I guess! I'm feeling a bit more optimistic these days, since I put all the fruit in the freezer until I have more time. Getting back on the timer (which I slacked off on) helped. I thought I was just disorganized, but it may well be that I'm scatterbrained, too! Arrrggghhhh!!!

And Liese, I have two necklaces made of seeds only, and they've been dyed. So at least some seeds take a dye well.

On another note, I just got back from teaching a drop spindle class. Small class, but it was fun. One of my students is a woman with multiple disabilities. She's deaf, has no legs, and has severely deformed hands. One has a thumb and pinky only, and the other has thumb and two fingers. I was teaching them the 'park and draft' beginning method of drop spindling. She cannot put her knees together to hold during the park phase. (She has legs to the knee, but she's also a very large woman) She ended up tucking the spindle under a fold of fat to hold it still. But she knits well, lip reads pretty well, and is a fun lady. She'll be able to spin if she really wants too. I already told her there are electric spinners out there, since she can't treadle a wheel. She was quite enthralled with the one I brought.

AND...while I was at the shop, we settled up on the tab for the wholesale stuff, too. I ended up leaving with $250 that I didn't come with. Yay!! AND, the store owner was one of the students for the class...and she's now in love with spinning. She wants a wheel already. So she's going to check with different suppliers on getting some wholesale for the shop...and maybe getting my Hitchhiker and giving me a killer discount! :dance: She's also opening a new location even closer to me, and wants more of my stuff to stock there. Woohoo! AND..(yes, there's more) Someone she knows bought an antique wheel and asked her if she would store it for him as a display in her shop. Just two days ago. Now it's got center stage in the shop...and it's surrounded by Hollow Oak Farm wool! That's ME!! I'm happy dancing!!:dance::dance::banana02: 

Okay...I'm done now...just had to TELL SOMEONE!!!

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

:bouncy: w00t!!! :bouncy:


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh Congratulations many times over Meg! I'll bet that's a pretty display. 

I'm going to try your timer method - I can see that it'll help me keep the computer time in balance, plus balancing out "work" from "play" - always an interesting feat when working at/from home.

Off to set some bean seeds into some dye!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Alright! Way to go Meg! You must be so proud of yourself, it's just so exciting.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

You gals should see the kittens . They're (six) all black babies so that when they're nursing, they look like extensions of their mama. So, I crocheted little 'collars' for each one in different colors - and it's sooo cute! Of course, Agrotera doesn't think so - keeps getting stuck on her tongue when she's grooming them. 

(No use to taking a picture-- doesn't show well with black-on-dark grey carpet.)


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> (No use to taking a picture-- doesn't show well with black-on-dark grey carpet.)


What? You don't have a light colored towel or sheet to put them on for a minute or two? None? :benice:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Actually, no - they're all in the laundry dirty (and I ain't putting the babies on a dirty towel !)


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Katherine....gorgeous necklace....I haven't figured out how to do 'beads' yet. I'm completely impressed.

Well, it's summer....and it's hot....and muggy....I wish I had AC right now...but, it's July already, and won't be long til we're hauling wood....

http://www.flylady.com/ This is a great site to help one get back on track with getting control of yer house! (I need to restart this as well) According to her....timer is yer bestest friend....and savior! Only work on 1 room at a time....set timer for 45 minutes....last 15 are yers....Then MOVE to another room. It's amazing how breaking it up like that really works....get a lot done..don't get bogged down in details. And by switching rooms...don't get totally overwhelmed! I'm one of those who'd rather be doing ANYTHING besides cleaning house...lol

I went to my favorite purveyor of alpaca's spring openhouse/shearing in May. Just recently got into the fleece I purchased there....OMG! It has to be some of the best I've ever worked with. It's almost like spinning wool. Long staples, great crimp and incredible loft! And soft soft soft! It's the first time I've EVER been able to longdraw with alpaca. I promptly emailed her for the rest of the fleece....it was here in 2 days....gotta love it!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed, to see if I make it into our Farmers' Market or not. They 'jury' twice a year, in Feb and August...so shouldn't be long now. I've been busy trying to build up stock, jic! If I don't get in....the lys will be getting a whole bunch of stuff from me, for their shelves!

So far, the new job is going well. It's a restaurant, and such hard times to be starting up a new one. Great food, and great folks help though. Hoping that we can hang in there til college starts back up again end of summer!

I guess I've rambled enough now...gotta go back to lookin for a source for silk! Falcon got me addicted, so now I need MORE!!!! That was a very fun swap!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Wow, Meg, pretty soon you'll be quitting your day job! Way to go, girl! Those of you able to sell your handspun and fiber close to home are so lucky, especially in these hard economic times. It's so discouraging to live where Wallyworld dominates the shopping experience!

Liese, I'll be curious to know how your seed dyeing comes out. The seeds I used came in those colors; I chose the wool to go with the seeds. I do have a necklace made of Job's tears that I got in high school. I never knew what the seeds were because it was blue, but it turns out it was painted, and now the paint is chipping off so you can see the seeds clearly.

Falcon, please post a picture of your kitties with their collars--how cute is that! I love cats. Some day I may be an old lady with a house full of cats---hmmm, maybe I'm that now!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Perhaps this will illustrate the WHY of the little collars :








Unfortunately (for pictures), this is still their favorite activity . Maybe next week I can get shots of their pretty little faces.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

SO cute!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

It is now bath and nap time in the Kittiehood. All six are in the pic - Clara LeBow (and yes, I spelled it right for her ) is at the bottom of the heap, pretty in pink while my favorite (and the runt) sports the green collar. She's just a little sweetie and very laid back. I have great hopes for her being a wool kitty . Notice there's only ONE blue collar in the whole bunch.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Seed dyeing up date - well, not stellar with white beans from the pantry and blue food coloring - the seed coat picked up a very lite cast but as I let the beans soak in the dye liquid they got bluer & wrinkly where the skin was softening. Interesting but not quite the effect of Katherine's beautiful seeds - is she divulging what they are?  I've let them dry overnight and now will see how badly they shatter when stringing.

Falcon your pics give me an urge to go off to the shelter this week but since I've yet to have a cat content to stay indoors I'd better resist. I go in and out many times a day and trying to keep a cat in isn't any fun. But having a weaving companion would be nice - there was a thread on Ravelry about weaving buddies and all but 1 was a cat! Several of course sitting on the web ...hmmm, maybe not so good lol.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Liese, their mama Agrotera was originally a "pound kitty" and not much bigger than they when I brought her home. She and a sibling were totally feral yet she took right to me - and would keep herself awake from purring too loudly . She despises my spinning wheel(s) but seems content to let me play in wool since it keeps _me_ "purring" .


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

What great babies! Almost (almost) (did I say almost?) makes me want another one. Almost.  But I love to look at them!

Liese, I think beans are going to absorb water too fast. You may want to try a less fleshy seed...hmmmm....maybe plum pits, or something. 

OH!!!And I've seen slices of walnut shell woven into baskets...why not into jewelry?? They really look interesting, cut thin with a jigsaw. And I'd bet they'd take wood stain!

I'm down in Georgia for our family reunion and just came onto post an ad for Dad, and check on you gals...See you when I get home!

Meg


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Meg, when you're back on line, I'm wondering how you'd envision holding the walnuts whilst cutting them? I've got the jig saw but I'd like to keep my fingers too! lol SO my thoughts are to use the walnuts in their hulls to dye some wool and then slice the nuts. But I can't think how one could hold those little guys.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Liese, I think you can find anything on line! Look at this site for some ideas how to slice black walnuts safely.

http://pineneedlegroup.tripod.com/burlason/nutslicing.html

Finally got the last of my wool repacked and in the closet after having the water in the basement last week. It's inspired me to spend more time spinning now that I'm home for a while.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Liese said:


> Meg, when you're back on line, I'm wondering how you'd envision holding the walnuts whilst cutting them? I've got the jig saw but I'd like to keep my fingers too! lol SO my thoughts are to use the walnuts in their hulls to dye some wool and then slice the nuts. But I can't think how one could hold those little guys.


I'm home! Yay!!

I'm betting a vise would be needed to hold those nuts. I'll ask Chris what he thinks when he comes in from the shop. The slices do look elegant, though. I don't have a source for walnuts, and the pecans I have are the thin shelled ones, so won't work. Hickory would be good, too, I'll bet. No hickory trees here, either. 

Oh, Katherine...no way am I quitting my day job! I'm one of those lucky people that actually likes my job!! I'll just have two jobs.  

And the Murphy pup traveled to Georgia with us. His first long trip (four hours). He traveled like a pro, was a hit at the family reunion, minded his manners better than most adult dogs would have in the same circumstances, and had everyone wanting a mastiff! Especially Daddy! He was so impressed that Murphy wouldn't follow a command from him unless he prefaced it with his name. He'll sit and lie down for you...but only if you call him by name first. Otherwise you're just talking to the paw! (smart puppy) I stopped at a pet shop and weighed him. At six months old he's hitting the scale at 68.8 pounds. It's a good thing he has manners.

Busy week coming up. New kitchen floor, new range and fridge getting delivered/installed, and more tests on me at the teaching hospital on Wednesday. We'll have to leave about 6:00 am to get there in time for the first one. It's going to be another not-fun day. Liese, Chris will be there, so don't worry. 

Meg


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks MO, I don't have a band saw so will have to explore the option of using the table saw, tho the kerf on that saw blade will be larger than the band saw blade ... will have to look at the Lee Valley catalog.

Meg, yes, please do get Chris' opinion about this walnut cutting. And would you like me to save you a bag o' nuts?  Give Murphy a smooch for me would ya? Glad to know Chris will be there with you on Wed. but I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Liese, get a cat! After one of our cats was killed by our neighbor's dogs (6 feet from our deck!), we decided to keep all new cats inside. If you get them as kittens they don't even know what the outdoors is and make no attempt to get out. They like to look out the window, but I'm sure that vast outdoors is a bit intimidating to them. (For those who remember, the cat we rescued from the interstate bridge has turned into the most mellow cat I've ever had; he also doesn't charge the door although he's clearly been outside as a youngster.) 

The seeds in my necklace are Texas mountain laurel and Mexican buckeye, not the most easily found! We had a friend who made necklaces from black walnuts. The slices are similar to English walnuts. I think Meg's right. If you want to dye the beads/nuts, they need to be hard. Peach pits would be good. My mother has a little basket a man carved for her out of a peach pit when she was little.

I'm off to the airport in a few hours. Stay out of trouble, everyone!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Katherine have a great trip. Post from Shetland if you can and; of course we want pictures when you get back.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

It sounds like you all are having as busy a summer as I'm having! The garden is in-not all of it is growing-and the deer have discovered it already. I was able to pick raspberries for breakfast today and lettuce...but all else may or may not make it to harvest. We had such a late start and fall comes by the beginning of September here in the mountains. 

I'm still working on the sweater-just about done now, with all the yarn spun up and all but the top of one sleeve and half of the hood finished. I've been working on spinning up some merino/silk blend for a shawl and finished that yesterday. Still need to get the fleeces washed, but haven't had time yet.

Tomorrow my little guy comes to stay. We've had three visits since the end of the school year, so I know I'll be very busy after tomorrow. Last time he visited he made a bow and arrow and practiced archery! Said he 'used to be an indian"-whatever that means to an 8 year old boy.

Just returned from 5 days in Madison,WI for a wedding. I wasn't prepared to like the city as much as I did-none of us were (my children and their friends included). Of course the weather was wonderful-clear, warm and dry from arrival to departure.

I lost one of my sheep to a rumen problem and almost lost a second one. All is well now-but vets don't come cheap. In all the rush of company, visits and trip planning, the two of them got more than the usual small amount of grain that I use to get them into the barn at night (to protect them from predators in these mountains). I'm using the chase method at the moment-cheaper but not as effective as the grain method.

I'll check in when I can from now on. I'm thinking that this little one may be the last foster child I do for a while-he's such a busy kid!

May summer smile upon you and bring you many long days to enjoy your fibers and your family. betty


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi, Betty! Between your absences and mine, it's been a long time!

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your sheep. Have you tried bits of carrots or saving apple cores for them? My sheep and goats will try to turn themselves inside out reaching with their tongues for such delicacies. 

I sheared my last remaining sheep yesterday. She was FIFTEEN years old in February. I always forget how tiny she is under all that wool but despite her age, she still is carrying good flesh and has all her teeth. And rather than being completely blind, I noticed her turning her head to get a better view with her right eye. She's in a private pen for her own safety. She never did hang out with the other sheep or with the goats so I don't think she's lonely.

Take care and enjoy your new kid-o. How interesting that he "used to be an Indian."


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey gang. 

I've been in a spinning mood lately! I found RIT dye at the grocery store for 25 cents a package - only 3 colours but that was a really fun experiment. Sunshine Yellow is REALLY YELLOW! Very cheerful to work with.

I have a lady coming tonight to buy some fleeces from me - she has a small processing operation so I am hoping to barter fleece for processing.  Wish me luck!

The sheep are happy and healthy (thankfully) and enjoying the new pasture we finally got fenced in for them. There's more fencing to do (of course) and gates to build and feeders to construct before winter gets here, but slow and steady progress is being made on all the outdoor fronts.

In knitting news, I am on the second of a pair of super thick Icelandic sock/slippers that I'm going to send to my sister for Christmas. Done with just 32 stitches and an 8 WPI yarn they sure work up fast. I have a few other things on the go, too, but I think I need to feel the progress of a job right now, so I'm doing small jobs. Oh, you all inspired me to make a little bag for my spinning wheel too ... so I knit up a tiny version of the purses I make (knitt a square, then pick up stitches and work in the round until it is tall enough, add icord handles, and done!) and it holds my oil and a pair of scissors and ... whatever else gets stuffed in there. Thanks for the idea!

I'm feeling very drained right now by some extended family stuff (my uncle is dying of a brain tumor, my dad is chronically not well but he copes ok with his challenges ... but my mom is not coping so well with either Dad's challenges or her brother's impending death) ... so if you would hold us in the Light we'd sure be grateful.  

I do take great comfort in the twist of the yarn and the creation of comforting practial things like ... socks ... and, of course, in your virtual companionship. Peace love and fibre all around!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey!
Liese, I keep forgetting to ask Chris about cutting nuts. That method on the video looks to me like a good way to lose a finger or two! Scary!

I had my tests yesterday. What fun...Not! I had typed up a complete description of it all. Then I re-read it. It was too much like whining, so I deleted it. But I'm home, I'm alive, and I'll soon be back in the wool. 

MEg


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Frazzle, I hate to tell you this but fencing is never, never done - you just get near the end and then something has to be changed, repaired and don't forget the cross fencing! Sending positive thoughts to your Mum.

Meg, Was thinking about you alot yesterday. 

I am untying on a rug warp for selvedge rugs - got almost finished but have more warp threads on one side - now you know why it's "untying on"


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey gang! 

Meg... medical stuff is just plain no fun. Wool is healing! Glad it all is overwith at least.

Yes, Liese .. fencing is the Forever Project, I am sure! The sheep and dogs work their way under anything we put up ... we're working to design a 'dog doorway' between pastures that our guardian dogs will actually use, instead of just pushing under the woven wire. Next thing's gonna be barbed wire along the bottom and then they better watch their noses!

My fibre processing spinning acquaintance came by tonight & bought 2 fleeces from my pile. Yay! I have my first official fleece sales! I posted everything else on the fleece list (see the sticky) so if anyone is interested ... let me know.  Oh, and she has processing equipment so I sent all my Hampshire fleece with her to be combined together, washed, picked, carded & made up into moderately thick rovings. Yay! I sent off 13 lbs of raw (lanolin heavy) wool, and she will give me a really good rate for processing it (about $10/lb CDN of clean wool for the finished roving - a bit more or less depending on the amount of washing needed). And, since she lives down the road from me, there is no shipping ... and that's the biggest savings, shipping is lots of money.

Got an email from my mom tonight and she's sounding a bit better than yesterday, although it sounds like my uncle's declining quickly. My aunt (the wife of the uncle who is dying) turns 75 this weekend and there's a big party planned - my parents have been helping out, it's a surprise party and my uncle started on it before he got sick, and now he can't quite think through all the details. They are putting up pictures of old advertisements (like a "remember when.." board) and a timeline of big events (like the invention of the Jolly Jumper!) so that people have things to talk about. We made a donation of $75 to MSF (Doctors Without Borders), in the whole Knitters Without Borders thing (as per Stephanie Pearl-McPhee). A dollar for every year ... and my aunt is a retired nurse, and a knitter, so it seemed like a cool thing to do.

I think I'm gonna go knit some more socks.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

We made it to Iowa okay, and although the movers never showed up we did manage to get the truck emptied by ourselves. The movers in CA really knew how to cram stuff into a truck. We towed our tractor on a trailer, too. Now we are heading back, via Denver, then we make one last trip with the last truckload. The man we're buying the farmette from knows I want 5 sheep, and he's going to let us use some of his land for them, when we're ready to have them. He's a nice enough guy. Boy, is it nice and green here, and we can breathe the fresh air without smoke in it! We even had a thunderstorm with lightning the other night here. We don't get that very often in CA.

On the downside, I had a medical exam done just before we left on this moving trip, and I got some pretty bad news from it on Monday last. I've been diagnosed with a rare disease called FAP, which is inherited (I'm adopted so had no knowledge), a genetic defect that causes your body to form thousands of polyps in your digestive tract that *always* turn into cancer, usually by age 40 (there are other bad things it can cause too, but I haven't had those tests done yet). :Bawling: The doctors so far have said I'm lucky to be alive and apparently cancer-free at 48 since I've got it really bad. The good part is the new house in Iowa is only 102 miles from the world-renowned Mayo Clinic, in Rochester, MN, where I'm going for treatment starting in mid-August. I have a long and complicated medical future ahead of me, I've been told. My kids all have a 50% chance of inheriting the gene from me, they all have to have genetic testing done. Oh lucky me. I haven't cried yet, I've got to get moved first. Once I know more about what surgery I have to have and my future, I can let my guard down some. I guess I'll have plenty of time for spinning in the future, the way it looks I won't be doing much other than recuperating once the doctors get busy with me. My family is kinda freaking out over this.

And Liese, I apologize for not getting the seeds mailed to you in time for this season, how about a raincheck for some for next summer? I don't know where I packed them in all our stuff, but I'll find them when we get settled. I just got too preoccupied with myself and this stuff while we were trying to pack up the house.

Sorry to rain on everybody's happy chatting today. You guys are the first people I've talked to besides family, since I found out... I'm hanging in there, I guess.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh my word, Lezlie. What a blow!

Prayed for you just now...


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Sending you a hug, Lezlie. Been there, done that but with a different cancer. I've had negative tests long enough that I'm considered "cancer-free" now. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

{{{{{{{Lezlie}}}}}}}

Wow. Just. Wow.

Puts my cruddy day into perspective.

I think He planned to put you so close to Mayo at this point in time.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Lezlie,

What a slam out of nowhere! I'm so sorry you're going through this! But at least now you know, and can watch, and know what to look for...and you're close to good medical care.

Hugs for you...and I see you're already planning to use recovery time from surgeries and such for spinning! You're hanging tough, I can tell. And I also know that women have a tendency to need to be the tough ones in the family on medical issues...even their own. They tend not to vent to their family so they don't stress them out more. They're so used to being strong...and their families are so used to them being strong...that it's almost like they aren't 'allowed' to need a shoulder to cry on. If that's the way your family turns out (the 'family freaking out' rang a bell) then remember that you can come here to vent and cry and get a shoulder. If you can't let yourself 'burden' your family with how this is upsetting YOU, and you find yourself comforting THEM instead of getting comforted...come on by here!

Meg


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Lezlie, Everyone has already said everything I'm feeling, especially Meg. And your kids are really gong to need you to be strong especially if their tests come back positive - they will be looking to you for how their future may unfold and how to deal with it. That's a lot to be carrying, let us help you in any way we can. Obviously a diagnosis at 48 for this has already shown your body is beating the odds! So I'll be sending healing thoughts and anytime you need to talk ...you've got my number.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lezlie,
Wow, just wow.

One day at a time. 

Positive Mental Attitude. 

Your mental state has a lot to do with how you cope and so far, you're doing great. You've been blessed to have Mayo so close to you now and you already have a plan for recovery. Plus a wonderful home in a quiet spot with fresh air and your dreams coming to life!

Concentrate on the positive and it will get you through the negative. I've added you to my daily prayer list for healing & understanding.

We'll be here for you when you need us.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Lezlie, the very fact you're already at least 8 years ahead of the expected curve speaks volumes . Hang in there, put your trust in the Divine and keep a spindle handy for the downtimes.

On a less pleasant note, all six of our furry babies have now died. Dunno why; they were all fat and sassy, purrfectly healthy and then one by one, they began a rapid "failure to thrive" descent. Agro has plenty of milk and is/was a very attentive mother, so that's not the trouble. We even thought that maybe a couple weren't getting enough milk somehow and tried to supplement with soft food - which they readily ate but it didn't halt whatever it was that took them. Poor Agro had started plucking her own fur, I think in angst and discomfort (I can't find anything wrong with her otherwise).

Pickled yesterday, pickling today. Lots of garden preservation stuff right now. I _moved_ some wool, does that count as fiber-related? We do have a breeding trio of (meat) bunnies now. Next on the list is fiber bunnies . Just a couple, though.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Lezlie, I'm so sorry about your diagnosis. (((Hugs))) Stay cheerful (as stress is not good for any medical condition), vent here when you need to, and enjoy your new place! I'd wager your diet is pretty good already or you wouldn't have made it to 48 without getting the diagnosis, but there's always room for improvement, eh? Being proactive about something would help me from feeling helpless.

I'll be praying for you too. And that your children won't have inherited this...

(((Lezlie)))

 RedTartan


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lezlie,
Another place (besides Mayo) that you might want to check out is Rush university medical center.

http://www.rush.edu/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Aaaaahhhhh Lezlie CRAP  As everyone has already said and especially Meg; you are more than welcome to come here and vent and cry. That is one of the things we are here for. We'll be here for you any time. Big Hugs to you during this time. Please keep up posted on what is going on.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh bummer, Lezlie, that's not happy news! You're welcome to vent here any time, as everyone else has said ... and remember, fibre is good for you!  Clearly you're managing really well already ... but zoinks what a tough go. Hang in there.

And Falcon, I'm so sorry about the furballs. It's always hard to lose them, especially when you can't even figure out what happened.  

Sending love peace and happy fibery thoughts to everyone.

Oh hey - want some good news? You can all laugh at me and call me totally crazy ... we bought a dairy cow. Zoinks!! I can't believe it. We go through way too much milk here though, and we are already feeding sheep every day, so what's a couple more critters? We got a 2 yr old Dexter cow with a steer calf at foot and she's already bred back for a spring calf ... she's not being milked right now so we have the summer to get her fully tame (she's already pretty calm, for a cow) and then the winter to get her used to the idea of a milk stanchion and ... gulp ... we will become like ... homesteaders or something! It's terrifying. I was a city girl until 3 years ago! I ran the numbers, over and over, though, and this looks like a really good investment for us: we eat a lot of beef, and we drink lots of milk - doing shared milking (where the calf drinks at will, but you separate calf from mama at night so we get the morning's milk) you can still get a gallon a day (that's 4L to us Canadians, and we drink almost that daily) ... the rest goes to the calf. If you aren't around to milk, the calf will drink what mama produces. Each fall you have beef in the freezer, and with the wonders of AI or a neighbour's bull you are good to go. 

Now we just have to find out if that's how it really works.

Oh my goodness I think I have lost the last of my marbles ... but darn it all, she's really pretty and not anywhere near as big as most cattle... and the thought of all that milk and beef just makes my mouth water. She should come here on the weekend or thereabouts ... I'll let ya know.

Oh yeah, her name is Sasha.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Frazzle...congrats on the cow! I used that technique on my goats and it worked very well for us. I milked mornings, and let the kids have their mom the rest of the time. I think you'll be liking this....you city girl, you! (Not any more!!!)

Falcondance, I missed that about the babies. I'm very sorry.

Meg


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Frazzle, next you will start thinking about having more milk to make cheese, ice cream, yogurt, not just milk for the table and cooking. When we had cattle, a cow with calf at her side and safely bred back was called a three-in-one and was considered a very good purchase. 

I've been off a couple of days. Falcon, I'm sorry to hear about the kittens. The local newspaper lists animals at the "shelter" that are available for adoption, how many are brought in and how many are returned to their owners. This week I noticed that they have ten pet cats scheduled for euthanasia. I could go get some of them to replace your babies if you like. 

Lezlie, I don't know who said it but it really does look like a higher power has put you in a place where you can get the best medical care possible. I hope you are doing well emotionally. A few days after my diagnosis, I went out, found a 3' long piece of 4" x 4" and beat more dents into an already leaky old water trough. It changed nothing but got rid of some excess energy and frustration. I was still in the anger stage at that point--no doubt.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I didn't realize that Dexter cows were dairy types. Well, have lots of fun! I toyed with the idea of a milch cow because it's good to mix goats & cows or cows & sheep for pasture management but with the drought coming on last year and still with us - nope. Plus most dairy cows are going for 1k or better here in my area.

Yes, Falcon I too missed your note about your kittens dieing like that - didn't the vet have any idea? I'm so sorry for you and them.

Well up beat news at least for myself is 2 fold- firstly, I met another newbie weaver at the Farmer's Market and she's coming this morning for a visit! This of course caused me to spend some of yesterday cleaning, lol. I had thought perhaps to have a warp ready to beam onto the big girl but then thought maybe I shouldn't scare her off the first visit LOL. But the really nice news is that Marchie took pity on me for having so little experience spinning other wools than mine own and sent me a care package! There's Icelandic, Border Leicester (wow, the crimp!), and Navajo, plus a little bump of Polwarth roving. It was a lovely surprise to get in the post box! Now I've never done any combing either but I'm thinking to prep the Icelandic that way and spin it up for hats - you know those fun, funky kind with ear flaps! Thank you so very much Susan


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

And here I thought "Zoinks" was a good name for a cow !

Thanks, all, for the kitty condolences. No, this is the second litter that has gotten to a bout a month perfuectly healthy and then a sudden, inexplicable decline. At this point we think it's genetic but as she's going to be spayed, it's a moot point, I s'pose. Thanks for the offer of pound-kitties, MoGal. The mama was a shelter baby (as are most of our pets throughout the years, actually), but I think we'll just hold out getting anybody new for a while.

Daughter is here visiting for the week, and we're meeting my mother in town for brunch this morning. It'll be nice - in that I'll get away from the smell of cinnamon that pervades the house from the 4 _gallons_ of zucchini butter I have simmering in the crockpot. But the price, of course, is listening about how I really need to have my writing published ("you're not getting any younger, you know" - a related reprimand, "published online is not valid"), there's no need to garden to the extent we have this year ("there is no recession, certainly no sign of a depression. Gardens are so ... old-fashioned and dirty"), working with wool may be very kitchy in some circles, but it's so ..... well, out-dated and non-glamorous (because I strive to be glamorous, you know  ), I really should at least try to take better care of myself ("you have such nice hair, why do you just braid it back all the time" - maybe to keep it out of my face?  - "why must you wear clothes that are so loose and un-flattering" - because they're comfy and cooler? And who am I petitioning for public sex with skin tight clothes? - "A little make-up would help hide those bags under your eyes and lipstick would show your lips to their potential" - well, yeah, but I don't like all the gunk and sweating in this humidity would just melt the stuff off anyhow, so why bother). I'm sure there'll be oodles more reprimands, some couched in very civil terms, but the older I get, the less I listen attentively. Some people you just cannot please and shouldn't even bother wasting your breath trying - and she's one of them.

Guess I'll go shower. The reunion is Sat., and I've been asked to not bring my wheel this year. I sat and spun quietly during the memorial service (which is un-necessarily glum and morbid in a redunantly repetitive way), interesting three young cousins with spinning (rather than running around like the little kids in high spirits that they are/were). Mother scolded me quite soundly for "not paying attention".  No pleasing, I tell you. :viking: Maybe this year, I'll take a spindle :evilgrin:.

Thanks for letting me mini-vent. :soap:


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> Guess I'll go shower. :soap:



Point out to your family that you DO shower...so they can back off about the make-up and hair and other stuff. Sheeeesh! What is it with families?


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Falcon, not to worry. I think such reprimands by all wise (sarcasm) mothers are somewhat universal. Mine had all those same comments about make-up, hair, attire, etc., but she also had no problems in rearranging my furniture and mementos, having my father re-hang pictures, etc., when she arrived for visits and no matter how much I had cleaned in preparation, she criticized that too. Her first thought was to "help" me clean out closets because she claimed that she always did that sort of thing for HER mother--I don't remember any such cleaning sprees at Grandmother's house. Once before I married, she visited me at my apartment which was absolutely spotless and started cleaning as soon as she set her purse down. When I took her to my workplace and introduced her to my co-workers, she commented how much fun she'd had in my apartment, like playing house. She followed it with "I don't know how anybody LIVES like that!" Hello! I was a home ec teacher several years and was working as a home economist for a gas utility at the time. The way I see it is that I am here to enjoy my own life, not please anybody but those I wish to please. That is a short list--my husband--sometimes. At least you are getting a nice brunch from the deal. Also a mini rant.

DH's own father passed away in '93 and his mom remarried nearly 8 years ago. I didn't know her second husband well at all and truth be told, for some reason, he set off my radar. My SIL (DH's sister) told me that my MIL had let things slip that made SIL think he'd been abusive to her--which to me is a major deal breaker. SIL and I have joked about how quickly we could get the old coot packed and out of MIL's house--not kind, I know, but I think very highly of MIL and don't want to see her suffer for the likes of that man. Well, he died Monday past and DH has just left to attend the funeral. Since it's technically not a family member, he's having to take vacation time to be there for his mom, a decision I support. The other issue is that the old man's children by his first wife have put MIL on notice that they intend to take everything that had his name on it, despite a pre-nup and the laws in her home state that grant rights of survivorship. The pre-nup said that the property of each prior to marriage would remain as separate estates but that any property/money accrued during the marriage would go to the surviving spouse. Won't go into all the unhappy details but these grown children had no use for their father except for financial support and a place to live rent free. MIL will be 87 in December and enjoys pretty good health but she has no business trying to live alone. I've spent many a night here, just the dogs and me, while DH is traveling for his job and never have been afraid. MIL's neighborhood has deteriorated to the point that there is no way in this wide world I'd spend even one night in her house by myself, even if I did have my big dogs and my shotgun with me. I really can't say much as the DIL who in the past has been treated as an outsider but DH knows I'd take care of her here if she would agree to come. I can't see her leaving her home town though since her daugher, 2 of 3 grandsons and her great grandson live there. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. I think she'd come to accept her current husband's declining health and death (he was well into his 90's) but I know she's worried about the aggravation his adult children can cause. Knowing her, she'd quickly give up her inheritance just to keep the peace.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Falcon ---- I'm sorry about the wee ones passing on. How very sad :Bawling: It does make you wonder if there was some genetic thing as you suggested.

For a minute there I thought you were channeling my mother  I'm the black sheep of the family, my mother has finally, maybe, accepted that this is who I am. She just shakes her head and wonders where I get it from. I just tell her it skipped a generation and I think I got it from her father. I never knew him but he had a farm in Haymarket, Va that he loved but could only get to on weekends. I don't care anymore what they think I just get sick of all the well intentioned remarks 

Liese I'm happy to hear the box got to you, finally. Have fun playing. Did you check in all the little tins? There were things hidden in some of them.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

"Knowing her, she'd quickly give up her inheritance just to keep the peace."

Hmmm, doesn't your husband, her son, know an attorney? Forewarned is forearmed, she should be gotten good legal representation and then she doesn't have to deal with bullies - the attorney does that. 

I have to laugh about the hair & make-up comments. You should send your Mums here - I'm straight out of the 60's - birkenstocks, hairy legs and pits and certainly no make-up! Yup 1 hour in this house would curl *their* hair alright - Meg's seen my fiber study and usually the entire house looks like a fiber study! My philosophy is I go to visit someone, not critique their place and if my Mum wanted to clean I'd say "sure let's go clean out the goat shed first" ! LOL Try redirecting all that energy to something useful ... either you'll get some valuable work out of them (maybe a clean oven?) or they'll quit for fear that you'll have an even worse job next time - like the chicken house! hahaha

Oh and Falcon, you should really take your wheel - I'm sure that really they weren't serious, after all love you, love your wheel right?


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Yep, Liese, the pre-nup was drawn up by an attorney, one who is ethical and enjoys a good reputation for his knowledge of the law and fairness. He has told MIL on several occasions to call on him any time she needs him and he never has charged her his full fees--there may be a family connection, however tenuous somewhere down the line. At any rate, she does have legal counsel already. Unfortunately, that won't prevent the stepchildren from making a difficult situation when their father has already set down his wishes in writing. 

I didn't have goats, etc., at the time but my mother isn't in the picture any more--long story.

I agree about your wheel, Falcon. I don't remember where but I do remember reading exerpts from a pioneer woman's diaries. She told of her mother's knitting during her father's funeral so that she might maintain control of her hands and emotions. The writer spoke of her mother's age, of her having several young children to support and raise, of living far from any of their family as the young couple had tried to build a life on the Kansas prairie. I can see some correlation between that woman and your reunion. Wish I could remember what book it was....Anyway, I vote to take your wheel.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

It was only my mother that commented about the spinning and asked me not to bring the wheel again as it was "too distracting". Of course, she also darned near called me a liar today when I told her I'd walked and spun on a spindle (at the same time) for some 8 hours last fall at the RenFaire. She said she'd never heard such a thing was possible (so of course it could never be done)....I told her I was just _that_ good .

Lol, Liese. I go sasquatch  in the winters - but the pits _gotta_ be shaven. But all the rest, I'm so there if that's what's comfy.

At least one spindle goes to the reunion. Don't think we'll have room in the car for a wheel (except in the trunk *horrors!*) unless we take two vehicles and with gas prices, that makes no sense.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

frazzlehead said:


> Oh hey - want some good news? You can all laugh at me and call me totally crazy ... we bought a dairy cow. Zoinks!! I can't believe it. We go through way too much milk here though, and we are already feeding sheep every day, so what's a couple more critters? We got a 2 yr old Dexter cow with a steer calf at foot and she's already bred back for a spring calf


I don't think you're crazy!! Sasha sounds wonderful!

We've kept a Jersey cow, (First Dollie and now Lodie) for 6 years now. She's WONDERFUL! We only milk once a day (her calf is well past weaning age). We'll be drying her off next month for preparation for a fall calving. She's still giving 2 gallons a day.

We have an 18 mo (not from our cow) jersey steer going in the freezer this fall. Lodie's bull calf from last fall will be going in the freezer next fall. nom nom - fresh beef! 

Liese - Dexters (or any other bovine) can be used for dairy, beef or draft. In the Dexters, there is a definite dairy lineage and a different beef lineage. The care that must be taken with Dexters is if you have a short-legged one. If you breed back to another short-legged Dexter, you have a 25% chance of a 'bulldog' calf. The cow usually naturally aborts them or they die before/during/shortly after birth. That is one of the reasons we went with the Jersey breed. We wanted her for milk, don't have birthing problems (although you have to watch them for milk fever), heifer calves go for a hefty price and bull calves make tasty meat. We have a local AI that keeps good Jersey semen on hand so we don't have to special order any. Jerseys are not much bigger than a Dexter. 

Falcon, I'm sorry to hear about the kittens. How sad. And definitely a spindle should be taken - you evil woman!!!

MOGal, I'll keep your mother in prayer. We went through nearly the same thing when my step-mother passed away. Daddy gave them everything of their mothers, except their houw (and they still wanted Daddy to write them in HIS will!) She had a million dollar life insurance policy. My 2 step-siblings went through it within a year and had nothing to show for it at the end.

Put up 13 pints of sauerkraut last night .... only using*ONE* cabbage!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everybody,

I'm in Denver, at a business convention, on our way back to CA for the last load to IA. I have my knitting with me, so I have something fibery to do here.

I want to thank all of you for your outpouring of love and friendship to me, I hope all your good thoughts have positive effect and help me get through this medical crap okay. I finally did break down and cry one night, and said all those stupid things about how life isn't fair, and why me, and all that, and it put poor DH at a loss for what to say or do, so I don't think I'll go that route again if I don't have to. I don't like making him feel helpless like that. Maybe getting a big stick and something to beat up would be better, out behind the Morton bldg where I can be alone. :viking:

The good news is my 21 yo son is going to come with us on this last trip, and stay with us about a month to help us get settled. :happy: Apparently he was feeling a bit abandoned by us moving away on him. We didn't think he wanted to come with us. This makes me very happy. He is welcome to come with us, but we figured he wouldn't want to leave his friends and his dad. But who knows what a kid wants to do with his life? He wants to farm, I think. The look on his face when he's running the tractor says it all.

I now refer to the new place in IA as "home". As a start, I'm planting 800 flower bulbs this Fall, to begin some big beds for naturalizing. On many of the farms we live near they have huge beds of lilies blooming right now, and they are so gorgeous! I want some, too, next year! 

The best part is that next Spring I get to get 3 lambs or sheep for wool! What do you all think of these two breeds to choose between: BFL or Wensleydale? Can any of you make some arguments about which breed I'd like better? At max I'm only going to have 5 sheep total, so I thought starting with weaned lambs might be better? 2 ewes and a ram lamb? :shrug: Thoughts from experienced sheep people, please? 

Thanks again, folks, for your kindnesses... I am so sorry about the kittens, Falcon, it makes me sad to hear it. I love cats so much. And don't let your mom get to you. All my mom does is complain about my hair, the henna I use in it, and me not wearing makeup, and I just ignore it all. March to your own drumbeat and be original! You only get to live life once.

Have a good day, All!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Lezlie, I am about 40 miles from the Mayo clinic. If you need a place to stay, or just need a break from the clinic and a chance to be in the country amongst animals, please let me know. I have a fully equipped guest bedroom.

I spent Tuesday at Mayo with Mom. We saw a neurologist and had an MRI done. It was a long day, but we learned a lot and got the expert opinion I needed to make the correct decisions for Mom's care. After two seizures, the ER doctor wanted Mom on an anti-seizure medication, although she freely admitted that I probably knew more about Alzheimer's than she did. I didn't agree (about the anti-seizure medication), and wanted to hear it from someone who knew. The neurologist agreed that two seizures don't warrant the medication, so I was happy to hear that. Mom and I are on an even keel right now, I don't want to screw it up by adding unneccessary medication with bad side effects.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Lezlie, how great that you are planting bulbs! That is definitely a woman's way/gardener's way of "marking territory" and they will be gorgeous next spring. 

Before my job started back in March, I had begun combing a gray fleece my friend Susie ("When life gives you lemons, you can't stop with lemonade, you have to make lemon pie!") gave me. She buys healthy ewes where she can find them then breeds them to a meat type ram so I have no idea what breed the ewe that grew the wool was. During the season, I didn't get to work on it any but started back yesterday. Not a bad fleece for the price--free--and I've paid for wool that didn't turn out so nice. I haven't really made plans for the yarn but I'm thinking of a hoodie with some color stranding on the shoulders and hood. 

I'd send you my 4x4 plank if it wouldn't cost so much. Sometimes the guys just don't know how to handle a woman's tears. I deal with things in my own time, my own way, and I don't think DH saw too many outbursts except for the beating of the poor old helpless water trough.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Lezlie,

You can scream and cry on me anytime you want. Sometimes we NEED a good cry. Really. It's cathartic.

I put bulbs in our first year here, too. Hundreds and hundreds of them. And loads of daylily fans. Probably thousands of those. I'll ask hubby....he dug all those holes. Don't tell him now, but I used a drill to put the bulbs in.

As far as the sheep breeds go, if you can have five sheep...shoot, get five breeds! Unless you're planning on breeding registered stock, you can grow your own. I started out with a small flock of Icelandics. It took me a while to realize that I'd never make back on them what I spent, especially since they are such a 'fad' sheep...and their fleece really wasn't all it was cracked up to be anyway. I ended up with a mixed handspinners flock. Soooooooo much better for me! I get a variety of color and texture, and can choose to keep crosses strictly on wool qualities. Right now I have purebred Romney ewes, plus Cotswold/Tunis/Lincoln Longwool crosses and Border Leicester/Tunis crosses, plus this year's lambs were all sired by an Icelandic. My new ram is a Corriedale/Border Leicester cross. I'll have some very interesting fleeces on next year's lambs!

And sheep are really good listeners, too. 

Meg


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh, yes I can attest to sheep be very good and patient listeners. I can go out have have a good cry on Faye or Fiona's shoulder - Dorsets are good Mums you know. And if you want a spinner's flock then I would also recommend wethers because their fleece will be more consistently fine as they age, they are not expensive, in fact many are so grateful to find a home for a boy that doesn't call for killing him, they'll practically give them to you. When you're ready talk to Deb Bender, aka eiomom here on HT, she's in WI and raises dairy sheep but with nice fleece.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wensleydales, hands-down! Beautiful sheep and a bit uncommon...


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Greetings from the northern isles! What a lot of news I've missed. Lezlie, how devastating to learn of your condition, but as others have said, you have a place here to vent, and you have certainly beat the odds by a good long time. Your body obviously is an able fighter.

So sorry to hear about the kittens. It does sound genetic. Poor Mama cat.

Things have been very busy here, and the weather is wonderful--cool but not cold, sunny sometimes, foggy others. I've done my two basket workshops which were oversubscribed, so we had to scramble a bit to have enough materials, but it all worked out fine. We've been sorting fleeces to send to a mill, and next week we start clipping if the weather holds. It's going to be very hard to leave this place.

Susan, you'll be interested to know that your TSA buddies in Nashville or maybe NY-JFK saw fit to open the drum carder box and examine the contents--does a drum carder look like a bomb? They were kind enough to re-tape it and not take anything, so it arrived without a problem. I spent much of my time in Orkney carding wool! (DH wonders why I had to go so far to card wool!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Katherine so glad to hear you arrived well and are having such a good time. As for your drum carder I'm sure it was just something odd to look at. I am happy to hear they retaped it and that nothing was missing. Was it in checked baggage or carry on?

Lezlie, I thought of you this morning, we sent a few more fire fighters out on their way to Redding Calif. One of the guys had just got home from being out there, he had only be back for 8 days. I know we are sending out at least one more on the next flight. I would imagine you will be happy to get to a green place with fresh air to breath. I agree with the other ladies on getting a small flock of mixed breeds. Some of my best fleeces have been bought on feel alone and they are pretty yummy. Isn't it fun to plan all of this?

My youngest son was home for a few days. We got him all signed up for school, class schedule set and checked on the prices of books, YIKES! I've looked on line for cheaper ones but the price difference doesn't pan out when you look at the cost of shipping. Nothing else to report here!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Mama cat is having difficulty with her milk drying up. Anyone know of a natural way (herbs or somesuch) to help her? Mentally she's not in a good place, either - every now and then she mews for the babies (even tho it's been nearly a week now) and is still pulling out fur in angst.

Family reunion is over for the year. We were late in arriving - took daughter's "new" car and it threw fits all the way. Son is going to replace the sparks this morning. I spun and crocheted (a hat) during the visit . No one seemed distracted . 

On the way home, we thought we had a flat tire, but when we piled out of the car to check, everything looked fine. Phillip popped off the hub (just because) and three of the five lug nuts fell out!!!! They had sheared off, obvious new damage and metal filings everywhere!!!!!!! The tire was held by two loose side-by-side lugs, and we were going freeway speeds. *gulp* We made it to the next town and an auto parts store. A couple hours and two very dirty, sweaty men later (son and Phillip) and we were repaired and back on our way home. She's going to check with the garage that had *just* repaired her brake line (as in, the day they came, Tuesday!) to see why they never tightened the lugs properly, thus putting her life in dire peril. I'm uber thankful she made it the 800 miles out here in one piece!

(Yep, looks like potentially serious legal trouble for somebody.)

We stopped for late night pizza, came home and went to bed. This morning, her car's getting another look-through and, if need be, her brother will drive her home, and we'll arrange to get her car back to Ohio at some other time (if we deem it unsafe to drive, but I _think_ it's okay now).

And here I thought my _mother _would provide all the stress...........


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Falcon here are some links I found when I searched Google. Maybe you can find some help here; http://cats.about.com/cs/pregnancy/f/queensmilk.htm
http://cats.about.com/od/faqspregnancyandbirth/f/newborn.htm
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Ask-Veterinarian-700/2008/5/long-milk-dry-mother.htm


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> And here I thought my _mother _would provide all the stress...........


Didn't they tell you yet? Your family, and the mechanics, and everyone went to a great deal of trouble to give you plenty of distractions so you wouldn't notice your mom so much. Think they all succeeded? You should offer them your congratulations for such a well-coordinated effort! The mechanics in particular, that managed to set up those sheared lug nuts with such magnificent timing...knowing that if they got it wrong it could have killed all of you. :grit: Such precision should be well rewarded. The best way to reward someone in the service industry is of course to spread the word on their exemplary service far and wide. Enlisting the services of the judicial system would no doubt help in that endeavor. 

Phillip would probably be happy with a hug. 

:grouphug: This one's for you
Meg


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow, scary tire adventures!

I took some sheep to the livestock auction this weekend and managed to blow a trailer tire (and not notice) and ended up driving on rims. Some very nice farmers helped me get the spare on once I got to the auction. 

The cows are here! I posted at the blog ... if you wanna read about them, they're there, with pictures!

Gotta run ... blog is at http://www.applejackcreek.com/blog


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

My goodness you guys - good thoughts going out to all of you!

Lezlie - I have a coworker who had the gene for that cancer, had the surgery and is really, really enjoying life. She had a tough year or so but things have gotten even better for her.

Thinking of all of you!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everybody,

I'm back in CA at the "old home", getting the last truckload packed and loaded. We have to get a U-Haul trailer, too, too much bulky stuff left. This morning I had to search for my coffee cup, it got packed yesterday. We leave here the final time on Saturday. My 21 yo son is coming with us. (He's going to teach us how to use the riding lawnmower that came with the house. We've never used one before.)

I'm actually doing much better right now, I stopped taking a med the new doc had given me, it really made things worse. What I've got is so rare, most doctors have never seen it and don't know what to do for it. Flannelberry, you're the first person who's been able to say they knew someone with it already, I believe it's maybe one in 30,000 who get this. But your news gives me hope that things will get better after a while. I'm just not looking forward to this next year with surgery in it.

I want to thank you all for the sheep advice, too. We have decided to go the whether route and get 3 to start with, each one a different breed. We don't need to breed, we really don't want to have to cull, sell, or kill. 

I dream every night of having my spinning wheels set up in the living room of the new house, with the windows open and the summer breeze blowing through them so nicely. And summer thunderstorms! Can't wait! It is so brown and dry here, and it is so green back East...


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Lezlie - wethers are lovely. Lafi (my only wether right now) comes over for cuddles and snuggles and nuzzling. I love it!

Kim was told the same thing - the docs here had no idea about it, she had to go to a much larger hospital back East. And it was only because mum or auntie died of it first (iirc). I actually know two people who went through the testing - Kim tested positive, had the markers had the gastrectomy and all went well. The other person had the genetic testing and never mind, hers was similar but different. Women could be carriers but only their male offspring actually get the cancer or something. She was negative for the gene though and so was her daughter.

It may be something similar but different. I did ask her and it's about a 1:100000 and there was no medication to take, it was have the surgery or face a huge risk. Either way though it sounds similar and she is doing wonderfully. 

Falcon - we had our first tire blow out. I'll tell you, I just about wet my pants. Thanks goodness dh was driving! It was on a relatively busy highway with lots of on coming traffic. Yikes!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

LezlieinCA said:


> Hi Everybody,
> And summer thunderstorms! Can't wait!


You just had a nice one rumble by your new home this morning....


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Daughter called to say that she had confronted the garage that had worked on her car just before she came out to visit. They had indeed taken off the front two tires to do brake valve work, but state vehemently that IF they hadn't tightened the lugs properly, she'd have noticed immediately. She replied that she had noticed a shimmy but figured it was the car needing an alignment or something.

When she told them she had pictures of the metal shavings and had kept the sheared off lugs (the other two had bent under the stress), etc., the owner offered her a $50 credit and asked if that would be "fair". (First he offered to "help" her fix it to which she likely gave him the _you are an absolute moron _look and replied that obviously she had had it repaired already.) To his rather ludicrous offer, she said, "I don't know. Do you think $50 covers the lives of the five people whose lives you put in danger?"

Rained all day yesterday and the night before. Garden loved it, but so did the skitters. The day was just absolutely topped when I knocked over my hand-crafted wheel whilst moving the trundle bed frame around and broke an upright . Now I need to find someone who does quality wood-working to craft a replacement.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Good response to the shop owner and no, $50 doesn't even begin to cover it! I think I'd report him to the BBB if nothing else. Thank goodness no one was hurt.

Let me know what you need and I will ask a former neighbor in Holt if he'd be interested in doing the repair. The guy's furniture is just gorgeous but he's not done anything specifically with spinning wheels. He's willing to listen to be sure that he understands what you need.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks, Mogal. I figured I'd just send the broken upright to the craftsman (when I found him/her) to reproduce. Hopefully I can remove the remaining 'peg' (it's all fitted instead of screwed or glued).


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Falcon tell your daughter, she rocks :rock: I think the very least they should do is reimburse her the costs she incurred and align the car. I'm sure the alignment is all shot to heck. Then maybe they can discuss the other possibilities. The gall of some people.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC is up. Please post there. Here is the link http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3226128#post3226128


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm there!


----------

